# VK - New Arrivals 21 Dec 2015



## Gizmo (21/12/15)

Steamcrave RTA
SSOCC Ni200
SSOCC Kanthal
Cate Doge RDA
Allience RDA
Fishbone Plus RDA
Kennedy 22 RDA
Small Vape Carry Bag
SMOK TFV4 Replacement Glass
Billow V2 Glass Restock
Uwell Crown Replacement Glass
Globin Mini Bell Caps
Nebox Silicone Cases
X-Cube Silicone Cases
SnowWolf Silicone Cases
IPV D2 Silicone Case
CERA RDA White
Nitecore i4 Restock
UD Zephyrus V2
XCube Mini Black


----------



## Gizmo (21/12/15)

Vape Bands 16mm X 9mm
Hex Ohm V3 Clone 180W Mod


----------

